# Family Sawmill



## AR200 (Apr 22, 2009)

I thought I would put up a few pics of our family sawmill that we just got running again. Some parts of this thing have been around since the 20's. My grandpa was having a good time they don't make em like that anymore WW2 vet. My Dad guessed the old International power unit to be made in the 40's. I had fun running a few boards for me a shop. We ran some 17' long 6" x 6" cedar for the poles and some pine for rafters and floor joists. Gotta love some good old American ingenuity.


----------



## irishcountry (Apr 22, 2009)

That is cool good to see it preserved!! Thanks for sharing the pics


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (Apr 22, 2009)




----------



## Cowboy Billy (Apr 22, 2009)

Thats sweet AR200

Looks like a farmall A power unit.

Billy


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Apr 22, 2009)

Cowboy Billy said:


> Thats sweet AR200
> 
> Looks like a farmall A power unit.
> 
> Billy



I bet that's bigger than an "A", it's at least an H and probably an M...

Rob


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 22, 2009)

tom trees


----------



## Adkpk (Apr 22, 2009)

Way cool on the saw mill.


----------



## AR200 (Apr 23, 2009)

Thanks guys, I can't wait to go try it again some day. I was running the edger that day. I have a few pine logs that need to be run before they go bad. I remember seeing the International emblem on the fan guard. I figured it just come out of an old truck or something but dad said they sold them like that just as power units. Dad said he use to sell parts for them.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Apr 23, 2009)

WOW, nice pics AR gramps musta been there a while sharpening that blade. nice pics. is that a 630 or 670 in the one pic?


----------



## AR200 (Apr 23, 2009)

630 muffler modded.


----------



## John Ellison (Apr 24, 2009)

Those are some neat pictures of your mill AR200. I know where a few like that are around here, but not many in working condition.


----------



## deeker (Apr 24, 2009)

AR200 said:


> I thought I would put up a few pics of our family sawmill that we just got running again. Some parts of this thing have been around since the 20's. My grandpa was having a good time they don't make em like that anymore WW2 vet. My Dad guessed the old International power unit to be made in the 40's. I had fun running a few boards for me a shop. We ran some 17' long 6" x 6" cedar for the poles and some pine for rafters and floor joists. Gotta love some good old American ingenuity.



Thank your grand father for his service!!!!

Great pics, keep us posted.

Kevin


----------



## AR200 (Nov 17, 2010)

We lost another great American today It saddens me to say that Grandpa Paul Allison passed today. He got to run his sawmill with his sons several times after these pictures were taken. He was a Naval WW2 veteran, husband, father of 8, farmer, logger, sawmill owner, mechanic, and above all a Christian. I really looked up to his ingenuity, work ethic and calm demeanor. I never saw him loose his temper. He will be greatly missed here but I know he doesn't miss it here. He is back with his wife of over 50 years and full of life and happy.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 17, 2010)

sorry for your loss tom


----------



## AR200 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks Tom, he was pushing 90 and he just this past week had dad take him to town to get a gas heater for when he didn't feel like messin with the firewood.


----------



## Trever (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Praying and thinking of you and your family.

Trever


----------



## stonykill (Nov 17, 2010)

sorry for your loss. I lost my grandfather in 96. He was also a ww2 vet, and most likely very similar to your grandfather. They don't call them the greatest American generation for nothing! Sorry for your loss. Give your family our sympathy's.


----------



## qbilder (Nov 17, 2010)

AR200 said:


> We lost another great American today It saddens me to say that Grandpa Paul Allison passed today. He got to run his sawmill with his sons several times after these pictures were taken. He was a Naval WW2 veteran, husband, father of 8, farmer, logger, sawmill owner, mechanic, and above all a Christian. I really looked up to his ingenuity, work ethic and calm demeanor. I never saw him loose his temper. He will be greatly missed here but I know he doesn't miss it here. He is back with his wife of over 50 years and full of life and happy.



That's awesome!!! Nothing to be sad about here. He lived a long happy life & made the world a better place. No doubt he's welcomed with open arms up stairs  May we all be so blessed. A life like that is a gift, not a loss. May God help ease your grief.


----------



## gandrimp (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Makes all the difference in the world knowing he was a Christian. 

Hope you took the time to listen to all the stories Im sure he told, I didnt and kick myself daily.

These WW2 were a tough bunch.


----------



## AR200 (Nov 17, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Yea he lived a great life you jet hate to see them go. I was blessed to be around him so many years. He use to tell me about skidding logs with mules back when that was all they had.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 17, 2010)

*Ar200*

Sorry for your loss AR.The memories you have of him will keep him alive forever.
Lawrence


----------



## deeker (Nov 17, 2010)

AR200 said:


> We lost another great American today It saddens me to say that Grandpa Paul Allison passed today. He got to run his sawmill with his sons several times after these pictures were taken. He was a Naval WW2 veteran, husband, father of 8, farmer, logger, sawmill owner, mechanic, and above all a Christian. I really looked up to his ingenuity, work ethic and calm demeanor. I never saw him loose his temper. He will be greatly missed here but I know he doesn't miss it here. He is back with his wife of over 50 years and full of life and happy.



May God rest his soul.


----------



## 820wards (Nov 17, 2010)

AR,

Sad to hear you lost your Grandpa. You seem to have been very close to him. I'm glad that you and your Dad had the opportunity to spend one last time together working on that family mill. When you build something with the wood you milled, you can always tell people who see what you built that you milled that wood with your Grandfather. Take care and remember that day forever.

jerry-


----------



## BobL (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry to hear about your GP. It sounds like you have had some memorable times together. One of my GP's died well before I was born and the other when I was about 2 so I have no memories at all of them.


----------

